
MegaWords - The game we've been working on for the past 4 months - zrgiu_
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.scroggler&hl=en
======
zrgiu_
We built this game as a part-time project, to prove that it's not too hard for
indie developers to make money on the Android Market.

Investment:

\- 100$ design (template)

\- about 200 hours of work for us, two developers

Since this is HN, some technical details:

Because of limitations on google's push notifications (C2DM), we rolled our
own solution, with an xmpp server helping on that side. Every other web-
service is built with plain PHP, residing on a different linode vps.

